# UK’s Waterstones To Wade Into The E-Reader Market With Kindle Killer?



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

UK's Waterstones To Wade Into The E-Reader Market With Kindle Killer? 
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-uks-waterstones-to-wade-into-the-e-reader-market-with-kindle-killer/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Waterstones maybe successful here in the UK, but I think it's little unlikely they could produce a 'Kindle Killer' to rival a global institution like Amazon. I think they'd have more success if they joined forces with the likes of Barns & Noble and sold the Nook here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . . .but it makes a good headline.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps there was a typo in the headline, and it was supposed to read "...Wade into E-reader Market, but Kindle Killed It"?  

I agree that at best they'll become a major force in the UK, and I'd be surprised if they even accomplished that.  I agree they'd do better to ally with Barnes & Noble and push the Nook, or even go with Kobo.

Until someone comes up with something innovative that upsets the whole apple (heh) cart, I doubt we'll see anyone becoming big in the ebook market beyond having Amazon as the big dog with Nook and iBooks as also-rans because of their presence in other ways--Apple through the immense league of devoted fans their devices have, and Nook because of their physical bookstore presence.  Even Google Books, Kobo, and Sony are going to have to be lucky to continue as more than yappy chihuahuas in the book seller's dog pack, in my opinion.  I'd be delighted to be wrong, because I want Amazon to feel some competition so they don't get complacent.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I think that the emphasis on the devices is a bit misplaced. The ereader is a pretty simple device, really, which is why you have to go to something else...the tablet...to get really sexy with it.

What's more important is the shopping experience, and everyone is playing catch-up with Amazon on that.


----------



## e-writer (Sep 20, 2011)

I was early into the e-reader game with a Sony pr700 some years ago. Trying to buy e-books for it from Sony I was redirected to Waterstones. They were overpriced, inefficient with little knowledge of the marketplace which is probably why they are going bust (see the press). When I moved to Europe and tried to buy an ebook Waterstones sent me a snotty letter saying I couldn't have one because I was now a foreigner! So I went to Kobo and BooksOnBoard. Now I have a kindle all that is in the past. I am a happy bunny, buying from America direct.


----------

